# Wrapping paper burn



## mainemac (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok maybe I am overthinking but is there nasty chemicals let off when burning wrapping paper or is it OK to let her rip in the wood stove 
after the Christmas extravaganza?

Peace Merry Christmas


----------



## tutu_sue (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas I've heard chemicals with shiny papers.


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 25, 2009)

Definitely - keep the Xmas wrapping out of the stove...  Lots of noxious chemical inks, not to mention assorted plastics, etc...  Aside from the fumes, it probably wouldn't do any major harm to a burn tube stove, but if one has a cat stove, it would probably be really bad for the cat

Gooserider


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 29, 2009)

The high burst of heat and flames can reach into the flue to start chimney fires if creosote is present. 

I burn mine outside along with the Xmas tree. It's sort of a tradition.

I would suspect that you can recycle the paper if you choose to with the other glossy paper such as magazines.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 29, 2009)

It's not only chemicals, but Acids in the inks used for 
coloring the paper, that you want to avoid...
Acids to bad things to the inside of wood burning appliances...


----------



## CrawfordCentury (Dec 29, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> The high burst of heat and flames can reach into the flue to start chimney fires if creosote is present.



Yup. A definite no-no. Even if the mere sight of Al Gore makes you want to go buy a Hummer if only to burn it's tires in your OWB, you shouldn;t do this.

Don't know if its the heat burst or the increased likelihood that flaming paper will get sucked up the flue draught. But increased risk of a chimbley fire's definitely there.


----------

